# Ausbuilt



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry if I have missed something here, but does anybody have any contact details for Aus?

Where has he gone, anyone got him on FB or text etc?

Thanks.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is gonna be a long one


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I heard he won that Lynx thing and is in space as we speak


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Do we know if he is OK?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

My mates, brothers, uncle who knows Kai Greene told me Ausbuilt is the man behind prochem, also rohm (everyone knows they're the same), he started BSI and is currently on sabbatical producing new blends for his new lab, fuerza.

**Disclaimer: this is 99.99999% untrue. I do have a mate with a brother. **


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

i heard he stuffed a cat with a ton of raw ketamine and tried to get it into thailand. customs saw the cat, wanted to eat it, but when they bit into its tummy they all fell into a k-hole. so not only is he doing time for drug crimes but also for the attempted murder of 4 customs officers. He aint EVER getting out


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Man leads a dangerous life, wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't come back at all lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

FFS


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

To be fair I missed what happened to him. Last I saw someone called him out for pics


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is the dude, did he take too much test, he was running bout 4g a week i think


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

People wanted photos of him after his long massive claims, then he was never seen again

Strange how everyone rated him and treated his words like gospel... Even thought NO ONE FCUKING KNOWS HIM OR HAS EVER SEEN HIM BEFORE


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Aus is just fine, doin pretty well with his work. Very busy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

He is my dad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:


A few members on here have his Facebook, seen him a few times as a mutual friend.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:


Ouch!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> People wanted photos of him after his long massive claims, then he was never seen again
> 
> Strange how everyone rated him and treated his words like gospel... Even thought NO ONE FCUKING KNOWS HIM OR HAS EVER SEEN HIM BEFORE


First part is true, 2nd part isn't, he did post some pics a few months before that. Aus is quite well known. Especially him and his mrs on the swinging scene.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:


Really? That was Aus? Wtf would a guy with his job worry about a couple of hundred! Not even small change!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> First part is true, 2nd part isn't, he did post some pics a few months before that. Aus is quite well known. Especially him and his mrs on the swinging scene.


Hmm I recall people saying there were photos of 'him' but there being something wrong, PITA I can't remember the exact words!!

He could be wrong, he could be a v educated person on these topics and be right, either way he makes a link and people ah like OMG OK MUST BE TRUE and go ahead with things without evaluation first but hey I'm not bothered just opinionated 

Do you know him personally??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigD29 said:


> Where is the dude, did he take too much test, he was running bout 4g a week i think


Nah, he would lose weight on 4g a week, or was that 1.5g a week?

Anyway, I think he was closer to 6 g a week actually.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ausbuilt ate my baby

the cheeky swine


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Him elvis and Bruce lee are gonna open a chippy :whistling:


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

His dick exploded from an extreme morning wood when he was on 8g test.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:


CSA will catch him mate with all that swinging :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

when you type in uk muscle through google his name comes up


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I would imagine he fed up with the keyboard warriors trying to use their tiny little knowledge to prove him wrong in order to feel like big men. Hes prob taken his knowledge elsewhere.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Got his mobile number somewhere but wouldn't be right giving it out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Aus was alright but this is the tinternet, and I treat it correctly, trust no fcker, believe no fcker and all will be good


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ha ha if anyone does have his details there's a member on here who wants a chat with him about a couple of hundred issues he wants back :lol:






secondhandsoul said:


> Got his mobile number somewhere but wouldn't be right giving it out.


Super helpful there! :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Hmm I recall people saying there were photos of 'him' but there being something wrong, PITA I can't remember the exact words!!
> 
> He could be wrong, he could be a v educated person on these topics and be right, either way he makes a link and people ah like OMG OK MUST BE TRUE and go ahead with things without evaluation first but hey I'm not bothered just opinionated
> 
> Do you know him personally??


Not really, just of him.

He had a very good physique in the pictures he posted, not spectacular but good.

I think people took him at his word for most stuff because mainly what he posted wasn't opinion but scientific studies, but with the results interpreted to suit his beliefs I later discovered.

Still incredibly well researched though!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Not really, just of him.
> 
> He had a very good physique in the pictures he posted, not spectacular but good.
> 
> ...


how come l never saw these pics ?

Were they removed or something ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Someone must know why he really legged it? I'm not buying this BS about him suddenly being "busy" with work when in fact he said towards the demise of his journal that he had more free time out of work..?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> how come l never saw these pics ?
> 
> Were they removed or something ?


No idea, I looked for them when you asked him for some pics and can't find them, it was the same thread he admitted he'd aided lagging parts with synthol.

Had quite a few comments from other guys too. Fairly certain it was him and his mrs.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

He deactivated his fbook on off. Hes a big, lean guy. Bigger than most on here, carb backloading last I heard.

No idea he has a job where Internet notoriety wouldn't want to be picked up on tho. Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

He seemed well clued up but the moment someone ask him of a pic, he legs it?? :blink:

All the pics of him and his wife swingging never actually show him in any pics [no ****] nor his wifes face, yet his avi has them??

Anyone actually met Aus in real life?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sent down for putting all the local old folks home on DNP and HGH.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

NoAusbuilt?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Voila! Google images found this reputedly a pic of Ausbuilt on 6g of gear. Can anyone confirm..?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe he just got bored of being on the internet and has a life outside which is taking priority. Not everyone is as sad as us lot and feels the need to be on everyday.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics???

OrNoAusbuilt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> how come l never saw these pics ?
> 
> Were they removed or something ?


Only pic I ever saw from him was his avi, and his wife's enlarged clit :lol:

I followed his journo from the beginning and the only pics were of gear, mainly loads and loads of thai androlics.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> A few members on here have his Facebook, seen him a few times as a mutual friend.


I can confirm I do know how to find him on fb and I have also closely inspected his Mrs profile


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

actin said:


> Voila! Google images found this reputedly a pic of Ausbuilt on 6g of gear. Can anyone confirm..?


Lol, that IS the picture I was thinking of, clearly showing his invisible mrs!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this him..? [source google images]


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

actin said:


> Is this him..? [source google images]


Yes thats him, maybe an old pic? i mean the guys on 6g of gear a week!

Clubber Lang/ Papa Larazou our resident Hulks is like on half that and is HUGE compared to Aus


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

actin said:


> Is this him..? [source google images]


I imagined him being 3x that size


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

He's bigger leaner, posts pics daily of him and his mrs pop up on my news feed, only interact for something about cars/AAS, don't know much else cos I'm not a stalker like it seems a few are I here lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

He thinks your all cnuts .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> He thinks your all cnuts .


He got sick off all the man love..who says bromance is dead


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

the picture uploadeds on his album on his profile and their old theirs a another pic of him a year ago which shows him being quite big


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

who gives a sh1t if hes on 6g of gear, he obv doesnt give a f*ck what anyone thinks on here lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Think a few who have posted on this should take a step back and realise that you are acting like bellends! Who knows if he was lying or not, the fact that you even care shows your lacking something in your own lives. On another note. If 6g of test a week gets you in that shape, then I suggest some of the negative commenters should log out and start pinning as you ain't resembling Dorian Yates either lads

Aus have me good advice for my first cycle and for that I am grateful. I don't have a bad word to say about the guy, only spoken to him three or four times. Hope he comes back to the forum, but if he doesnt im pretty certain someone else will be here to help those who need advice.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thunderstruck said:


> I would imagine he fed up with the keyboard warriors trying to use their tiny little knowledge to prove him wrong in order to feel like big men. Hes prob taken his knowledge elsewhere.


Would that be when he said that he lost weight when he dropped his gear to 4.5g a week but when Paul and I actually got the details and suggested his diet was not up to scratch he admitted it wasn't?

But before that all his little sheep were agreeing?

Knowledge yes but applied common sense maybe not.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Super_G said:


> Think a few who have posted on this should take a step back and realise that you are acting like bellends! Who knows if he was lying or not, the fact that you even care shows your lacking something in your own lives. On another note. If 6g of test a week gets you in that shape, then I suggest some of the negative commenters should log out and start pinning as you ain't resembling Dorian Yates either lads
> 
> Aus have me good advice for my first cycle and for that I am grateful. I don't have a bad word to say about the guy, only spoken to him three or four times. Hope he comes back to the forum, but if he doesnt im pretty certain someone else will be here to help those who need advice.


What did he advise you for your first cycle. Out of interest.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Would that be when he said that he lost weight when he dropped his gear to 4.5g a week but when Paul and I actually got the details and suggested his diet was not up to scratch he admitted it wasn't?
> 
> But before that all his little sheep were agreeing?
> 
> Knowledge yes but applied common sense maybe not.


I can safely say you and paul do not come under the heading of keyboard warriors. that is for certain!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Would that be when he said that he lost weight when he dropped his gear to 4.5g a week but when Paul and I actually got the details and suggested his diet was not up to scratch he admitted it wasn't?
> 
> But before that all his little sheep were agreeing?
> 
> Knowledge yes but applied common sense maybe not.


No be fair mate, I remember that thread, it was actually 1.5g 

Aus is a good guy, but it seems the pressure of living up to everyone's expectations regarding pics got the better of him, that's what I took it as anyway

Whacking in 6g of AAS a week and starting a journal is going to attract a lot of interest!

And some of his recommendations for cycles were ridiculous


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Was going to meet him down a gym to get some training tips which he openly offered to before he became big around here. Nice guy, didn't have to offer his own time. Can anyone PM his FB page to send him a message. Looks like he's not going to be back. And Lucky bastard, his wife is hot.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

out of interest, what is his job? i read lots of people mention 'wow with that sort of job you will have no problems' but no mention of what it actually is?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thunderstruck said:


> I can safely say you and paul do not come under the heading of keyboard warriors. that is for certain!


Lol not if you read the naughty things said about us on the 'bans' thread.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> No be fair mate, I remember that thread, it was actually 1.5g
> 
> Aus is a good guy, but it seems the pressure of living up to everyone's expectations regarding pics got the better of him, that's what I took it as anyway
> 
> ...


Wasn't it dropping 1.5g from 6 to 4.5?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

unit said:


> out of interest, what is his job? i read lots of people mention 'wow with that sort of job you will have no problems' but no mention of what it actually is?


He is currently supplying all the oil for BP


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> What did he advise you for your first cycle. Out of interest.


Without actually wondering if this is a witch hunt question because iv not seen anyone who has positive things to say being quoted...

I had spent some time researching and had a plan set for what I was going to do. Dropped him a pm, I had already bought the start of my cycle at this point. Email came back the next day, explaining the importance of an ai throughout and ofcourse a PCT which I had punched from a thread and missing the clomid. As it was med-tech test I had he warned me that the pip would be hell and that would have been better with PC (all turned out that way and I have the journo to prove it) really went to town with my cycle plan, he might not have had to spend any time at all researching for me but he still took the time to sit and type the pm for me.

As stated, zero reason for me to join the AusBashers that seem to be becoming rife on this forum recently


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Wasn't it dropping 1.5g from 6 to 4.5?


I'm not sure now you've said that!

Which ever dose it was, losing muscle on it is as close to as impossible as you'll ever get unless your diet consists of dust


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Super_G said:


> Without actually wondering if this is a witch hunt question because iv not seen anyone who has positive things to say being quoted...
> 
> I had spent some time researching and had a plan set for what I was going to do. Dropped him a pm, I had already bought the start of my cycle at this point. Email came back the next day, explaining the importance of an ai throughout and ofcourse a PCT which I had punched from a thread and missing the clomid. As it was med-tech test I had he warned me that the pip would be hell and that would have been better with PC (all turned out that way and I have the journo to prove it) really went to town with my cycle plan, he might not have had to spend any time at all researching for me but he still took the time to sit and type the pm for me.
> 
> As stated, zero reason for me to join the AusBashers that seem to be becoming rife on this forum recently


I was actually interested in what dose he would suggest for a first timer.

Like I said I don't hate the guy but he did not apply a whole lot of common sense with his knowledge. Which is unfortunate as he did have a lot of good ideas just in massive doses which I think distorts his credibility.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Super_G said:


> med-tech test I had he warned me that the pip would be hell


Running Med tech Test 400 right now with ZERO pip.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Super_G said:


> med-tech test I had he warned me that the pip would be hell


Running Med tech Test 400 right now with ZERO pip.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I was actually interested in what dose he would suggest for a first timer.
> 
> Like I said I don't hate the guy but he did not apply a whole lot of common sense with his knowledge. Which is unfortunate as he did have a lot of good ideas just in massive doses which I think distorts his credibility.


Sorry missed that out, 600mg per week with a dbol kicker which was different to what is planned at 400mg. Reasoning behind it was that a first cycle is when you can gain the most from just running one chem. said that the extra 200mg per week would make a difference and to be honest I did gain well, although I'm putting the credit of my gains to the aas and not aus, I'm basically not bashing the guy because he took the time to give an absolute newbie some advice....not that I'm any more clued up nowadays :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> Running Med tech Test 400 right now with ZERO pip.


I have run out of blue Peter badges,

Med-tech test pip stopped me being able to walk for two days after I jabbed my quad, was fvcking hell. All documented in my first journo...I'm assuming you have a journo up regarding your current med-tech cycle?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Super_G said:


> I have run out of blue Peter badges,


Not looking for any blue peter badge just stating a FACT which is what one person get pip from may not effect someone else whatsoever but it still amazes me the deluded Ausbuilt said it so it must be true attitiude of his nuthugging sheep 



Super_G said:


> Med-tech test pip stopped me being able to walk for two days after I jabbed my quad, was fvcking hell. All documented in my first journo...I'm assuming you have a journo up regarding your current med-tech cycle?


I don't juice so I can write essays about it on forums I'm too busy training and eating and growing fo dat sheeet


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

actin said:


> Not looking for any blue peter badge just stating a FACT which is what one person get pip from may not effect someone else whatsoever but it still amazes me the deluded Ausbuilt said it so it must be true attitiude of his nuthugging sheep
> 
> *I don't juice* so I can write essays about it on forums I'm too busy training and eating and growing fo dat sheeet


So basically you've just admitted you know even less than Aus may or may not know?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I was actually interested in what dose he would suggest for a first timer.
> 
> Like I said I don't hate the guy but he did not apply a whole lot of common sense with his knowledge. Which is unfortunate as he did have a lot of good ideas just in massive doses which I think distorts his credibility.


He recommended 1g per week for my first injectable.

Looking back I'm now pleased it was hugely underdosed wc tt500 as it was too much for first cycle.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

mixerD1 said:


> So basically you've just admitted you know even less than Aus may or may not know?


You dyslexic bro? Let me explain for you in a more simple way that your simple brain might understand.

I juice to enhance my performance in the gym which requires a lot of eating in order to happen therefore this leaves very little time to write about it on a journal. Comprende?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

actin said:


> You dyslexic bro? Let me explain for you in a more simple way that your simple brain might understand.
> 
> I juice to enhance my performance in the gym which requires a lot of eating in order to happen therefore this leaves very little time to write about it on a journal. Comprende?


Your grammar sucks!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Whooooo gives a fcuk, every thread these days results in an argument, bans and a closed thread.

JHEZ everyone taking sh!t to heart cause of virtual comments what are you lot like in person!!!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

actin said:


> Running Med tech Test 400 right now with ZERO pip.


Med-Tech definitely isn't the UGL it used to be  plenty of fakes also, one to remember!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, this is not a freaking witch hunt here.

Many claims were made and pretty much nothing to validate.

Again, not a witch hunt here.

His doses were not reasonable, and certainly not for those on this board.

His knowledge was backed by loose interpretations of studies which he posted.

Some of his first cycle advice for new guys was total crap, and to dress it up as get the best bang for your buck, well that was reckless.

His philosophy was bang more drugs, before diet, and training, lets not forget all the DNP, synthol, T-3, GH, and a whole host of things, his angle was on drugs.

I got a problem with this.

Babies need to crawl before walk, hell his babies were running before even walking.

Reading many of his posts left me confused, and I have called him many times on them, the whole clomid on cycle is a joke.

I wont go into details here, but he left, my first inclination was health, and rightly so, it should be, his doses are reckless, as well as his approach.

Not casted my my stone here, but, I welcome his response to my accusations, and let him defend, if not, well, I can speak my mind with no retaliation.

If he is all that, then bring it.

If not, hold your tongue.

Guru, well, deception is easy, anyone can play that game, It takes a man to stand up to what one speaks.

Not picking on him, but his advice to young men is crap, out of order, and should be taken with a grain of salt, dude is dangerous.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Ok, this is not a freaking witch hunt here.
> 
> Many claims were made and pretty much nothing to validate.
> 
> ...


FINALLY i see sense.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, this is not a freaking witch hunt here.
> 
> Many claims were made and pretty much nothing to validate.
> 
> ...


Trying to get hold of you..  check inbox if you wouldn't mind..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Ok, this is not a freaking witch hunt here.
> 
> Many claims were made and pretty much nothing to validate.
> 
> ...


I love @hackskii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

sckeane said:


> FINALLY i see sense.


Really?

It has always been there.

If it does not pass the smell test, well then. ahum.......lol

Common sense

Why do most not challenge?

Why if something sounds odd, question?

I tell you, the depth on this board is huge, why limit?

I mean, if every single answer is here, why go with a whim?

Exactally

Like empty promises, one gives advice that is not common, nor even practical, and even sounds kind of long stretch.

Bodybuilding is more dedication, more diet, more training, and when you stop thinking of that, more dedication.

Anything less is short

Drugs can limit short

if this is your thoughts, then take the short road

If not, learn from where you are short

If so, carry on.

To me, it is dedication first, diet first, training first, drugs last.

Drugs first is ok, but you lost the mark, and will fail, like most guys trying to short cut.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Geonix said:


> Trying to get hold of you..  check inbox if you wouldn't mind..


I do not mind actually, check tomorrow, at work, that is where I am clear, enough to persu your awesomeness.

Thanks for that

I love this board

Tomorrow is your friend

lets do this in the morning


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> Not looking for any blue peter badge just stating a FACT which is what one person get pip from may not effect someone else whatsoever but it still amazes me the deluded Ausbuilt said it so it must be true attitiude of his nuthugging sheep
> 
> I don't juice so I can write essays about it on forums I'm too busy training and eating and growing fo dat sheeet


I spy with my little eye someone beginning with

Spastic

Previous post states that you are running med-tech with ZERO pip... Oh dear oh dear


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

For someone on boat loads of the best gear his physique could be better but hey thats genetics for ya!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I spy with my little eye someone beginning with
> 
> Spastic
> 
> Previous post states that you are running med-tech with ZERO pip... Oh dear oh dear


 @onthebuild ran WC Test prop 200 with zero pip.... Now THAT is out of the ordinary as most describe it as injecting glass, myself included!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

dentylad said:


> For someone on boat loads of the best gear his physique could be better but hey thats genetics for ya!


The pics I've seen are far better than the one posted on here.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> @onthebuild ran WC Test prop 200 with zero pip.... Now THAT is out of the ordinary as most describe it as injecting glass, myself included!


My source doesn't do Wildcat, only med-tech, BSI, Burr and PC. The medtech was bloody awful!

Plus, I can't use wildcat even if it was available as I never saw a thread when Aus was saying we should use it :lol: :lol: :lol: baaaaaaaa


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Super_G said:


> My source doesn't do Wildcat, only med-tech, BSI, Burr and PC. The medtech was bloody awful!
> 
> Plus, I can't use wildcat even if it was available as I never saw a thread when Aus was saying we should use it :lol: :lol: :lol: baaaaaaaa


Actually aus said that wc tbol is the only oral he would use solo

So there


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Actually aus said that wc tbol is the only oral he would use solo
> 
> So there


This calls for a celebration!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Celebrate good times, come on

Its a celebration


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> The pics I've seen are far better than the one posted on here.


Well that's about as helpful as saying you found the fountain of youth but didn't write down its location :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> He recommended 1g per week for my first injectable.
> 
> Looking back I'm now pleased it was hugely underdosed wc tt500 as it was too much for first cycle.


So you just took his advice, despite the hundreds of other people who recommend half that dose?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well that's about as helpful as saying you found the fountain of youth but didn't write down its location :lol:


well I've found the cure for cancer..

Pm me and we can put a business plan together on how to market it effectively


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Super_G said:


> I spy with my little eye someone beginning with
> 
> Spastic
> 
> Previous post states that you are running med-tech with ZERO pip... Oh dear oh dear


yes zero pip whats so hard to understand about that? get your oracle Ausbuilt to explain it for you...........oh hang on he's gone


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> yes zero pip whats so hard to understand about that? get your oracle Ausbuilt to explain it for you...........oh hang on he's gone


Ahh so when you said earlier that you don't 'juice' you must have been referring to your blender and fruit. I'm bored of you now, your clearly retarded. I shall leave you to lick your windows xx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> So you just took his advice, despite the hundreds of other people who recommend half that dose?


What hundreds of other people? He was the only one that replied to my early thread asking for advice not taking the **** (although maybe he was )


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> yes zero pip whats so hard to understand about that? get your oracle Ausbuilt to explain it for you...........oh hang on he's gone


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Ahh so when you said earlier that you don't 'juice' you must have been referring to your blender and fruit. I'm bored of you now, your clearly retarded. I shall leave you to lick your windows xx


I think you have read his post wrong mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> get your oracle Ausbuilt to explain it for you....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I think you have read his post wrong mate!


I'm just annoying him mate :lol: he's such a volatile boy, can help but try to raise his already high blood pressure and cholesterol levels :lol: (don't read this mr angry!)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> What hundreds of other people? He was the only one that replied to my early thread asking for advice not taking the **** (although maybe he was )


Just if you search for the few thousand 'first cycle' threads, most people recommend 400-600mg test pw


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Super_G said:


> I have run out of blue Peter badges,
> 
> Med-tech test pip stopped me being able to walk for two days after I jabbed my quad, was fvcking hell. All documented in my first journo...I'm assuming you have a journo up regarding your current med-tech cycle?


Yeah i get this on genuine norma test a lot of the time with left quad shots, nothing to do with the norma test though, just that quad shots can be a nightmare for some ppl so why call it med-tech test pip when it was more likley jabbing your quad pip, and it's your first cycle, go figure  .


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Mars said:


> Yeah i get this on genuine norma test a lot of the time with left quad shots, nothing to do with the norma test though, just that quad shots can be a nightmare for some ppl so why call it med-tech test pip when it was more likley jabbing your quad pip, and it's your first cycle, go figure  .


To this day I still get a small lump and slight pip from the PC which is noticeable but from the med-tech it was like pinning silk :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I shot 4.2ml in my quad and it was as easy and painless as it comes

Shoot 1ml in the opposite quad a few days later an get 3 day PIP, same gear.

Go figure

85% of the time I'd say PIP is user error not the tools...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Cant really comment on his advice about AAS but the man did help me out loads on advice on blood pressure meds which came in realy handy tbh so im thankfull for that


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

He did seem to post a lot of good studies to back up his points. But as someone said on another thread you can always find an opposing study on the internet to back the opposing point!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

> *]He did seem to post a lot of good studies to back up his points*. But as someone said on another thread you can always find an opposing study on the internet to back the opposing point!


But he didn't though! Most were irrelevant! :confused1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

J H said:


> He did seem to post a lot of good studies to back up his points. But as someone said on another thread you can always find an opposing study on the internet to back the opposing point!


To be fair, and nothing against the guy, he was helpful and informative, to most, me included, BUT

Most of his studies were utter nonsense.

The sample groups were often extremes of groups, heavily burned patients on anavar I seem to remember in particular.

Now at high doses they experienced high amounts of new tissue growth. Thats all good and well but of course there was high amounts of tissue growth as the burns healed!! Without var this would have still happened, it just sped up the process.

@hackskii may remember the studies in more detail but they were VERY obscure in their samples, and aus used only small amounts of the studies and applied them to suit his needs IMO.

I just think some steroid users will fight through hell and high water just to prove their doses are safe, and the only people they normally fool are themselves. It's when the newbies start reading them and taking them for gospel when the danger starts.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

J H said:


> He did seem to post a lot of good studies to back up his points. But as someone said on another thread you can always find an opposing study on the internet to back the opposing point!


Didn't he used to use Wikipedia as a source of info quite often though?

In any profession, Wikipedia would never be a reliable authority as it's accessible by all and amendable by all.

And quite a few studies he posted related to dosing on animals or the sick if I recall. Not sure how relevant they are to most on here.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair, and nothing against the guy, he was helpful and informative, to most, me included, BUT
> 
> Most of his studies were utter nonsense.
> 
> ...


Tbh I didnt read the AAS ones as I dont use AAS, only the clen etc ones. But I know what you mean, sometimes the sample groups didnt always seem perfect for the point he was making


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Didn't he used to use Wikipedia as a source of info quite often though?
> 
> In any profession, Wikipedia would never be a reliable authority as it's accessible by all and amendable by all.
> 
> And quite a few studies he posted related to dosing on animals or the sick if I recall. Not sure how relevant they are to most on here.


Maybe, I dont recall seeing any. But I know i'd have my pants down if I referenced Wikipedia in any of my Uni work! Wikipedia is pretty unreliable sometimes!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> The pics I've seen are far better than the one posted on here.


Post them up then


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Super_G said:


> To this day I still get a small lump and slight pip from the PC which is noticeable but from the med-tech it was like pinning silk :lol:


Seems your just not man enough for this game bro  Have you considered perhaps taking up crochet or bingo?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> But he didn't though! Most were irrelevant! :confused1:


This

He's a nice guy nothing against him, hope he comes back to the board had some good banter with him, but a lot off his evidence was from medical journals

A lot off newbs take that as a real world application, which can be dangerous


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

actin said:


> Seems your just not man enough for this game bro  Have you considered perhaps taking up crochet or bingo?


The fact that you just referred to me as 'bro' concludes that you are a bellend.

Wonder if you keep acting like a retard, will I help you get to 150 posts or just get bored of your pish patter and block you...hmmm


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

zack amin said:


> This
> 
> He's a nice guy nothing against him, hope he comes back to the board had some good banter with him, but a lot off his evidence was from medical journals
> 
> A lot off newbs take that as a real world application, which can be dangerous


A lot of newbs wouldn't even understand the stuff he use to post, most of the stuff was in medical terms. It was like speaking to a doctor with words that go right over your head.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

1010AD said:


> A lot of newbs wouldn't even understand the stuff he use to post, most of the stuff was in medical terms. It was like speaking to a doctor with words that go right over your head.


I never read the links as it was almost like a different language :lol: I'm not smart enough to take in so much information so quickly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

his diet training and ped advice was shit but his swinging advice was top notch .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I never read the links as it was almost like a different language :lol: I'm not smart enough to take in so much information so quickly


Quickly, I'm not smart enough to take in a lot of his post full stop.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> his diet training and ped advice was shit but his swinging advice was top notch .


What was there to advise, other than fvck anything that moves, be it a man, his wife or his dog?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Seemed a descent guy though and he did post me a good cycle to try which was different than the norm.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

zack amin said:


> This
> 
> He's a nice guy nothing against him, hope he comes back to the board had some good banter with him, but a lot off his evidence was from medical journals
> 
> A lot off newbs take that as a real world application, which can be dangerous


Why is this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't know, putting your wife on tren seemed to me as a bad idea, but to each his own.

Putting his grandma that was 80 years old on DNP, to me seemed like a bad idea, but to each his own.

Dunning DNP low dose for maintenance, to me, seemed like a bad idea, but to each his own.

Using monster amounts of clen, T3, to ramp up body temp, seemed like a bad idea to me, but to each his own.

The whole clen being good for the heart thing, using studies on congestive heart failure, where cardiac function is impaired to a degree that the heart is unable to generate output sufficient to meet the metabolic requirements of the tissues and organs of the body, to validate ones position of clen being a good thing or not bad to take, reckless.

How can one draw a conclusion with men with strong hearts, and use a study on people that have bad hearts, extrapolate into something that even fits what it is we are doing to me makes no sense.

But, to the guy that wants to run high dose clen when dieting, bought this hook, line, and sinker.

One problem is when called on it, those that have his coat tails will jump on the person that called it.

I am all for information, I am all for knowledge, If I make a mistake, great, an opportunity to learn from said mistake.

But, like with most things in life, one may get an idea, validate it in one's mind, pass it on as gospel, and then the ego will defend to the end, even if wrong.

Test everything, challenge anything, take what fits and keep that, take what does not, and throw it away.

I am all for a debate, that is the whole concept of brainstorming, but some things make no sense, and that is common sense.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I don't know, putting your wife on tren seemed to me as a bad idea, but to each his own.
> 
> Putting his grandma that was 80 years old on DNP, to me seemed like a bad idea, but to each his own.
> 
> ...


http://www.slideshare.net/Contest/the-essential-guide-to-t3-10651422

I used, used again, and currently using for a third time the t3 protocol he posted up, caught this readup and liked it. and it works for me.

also asked and advised to me his slin protocol for when i tried it to use 2x shakes post slin shot to ensure i got the exact amount of the correct simple/complex carbs post shot, and to eat my normal calories ontop of these shakes.. also worked for me!

EVERYTHING ELSE he said, I do pretty much the exact opposite lol, i prefer time off = time on + pct.... he proposed time off = time backwards!

at 23 the only time backwards would be my life expectancy reducing lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

A lot followed his 500g protein a day protocol and did well i think.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> What was there to advise, other than fvck anything that moves, be it a man, his wife or his dog?


How to use caverject .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> How to use caverject .


I take it it works well then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, and thats the thing, some guys get fat on slin, some do not.

I would never ever use T3 for cutting, without the use of steroids, studies suggest that for every 3 pounds of weight lost, 1 of them will be muscle.

This is not acceptable.

Thyroid meds, clen, steroids, stimulants, even training can all cause left ventricular hypertrophy (LVH), it is likely training as hard as we do we will get it anyway, but you add all those into the mix and you really will be pushing things.

30 years ago, 200mg deca a week, 10mg of winny, and 5mg var a day was a good cycle, I know, I did a few of these and gained pretty damn good.

Some of the cycles I see today just pretty much shock me.

I am not on the bandwagon to limit gears usage, but I do see some pretty skinny dudes using way too much gear for my liking, and no doubt it is there to help with their deficiencies in diet, and training.

In the over 30 years me playing with steroids, I have seen things that would shock you, and almost bring you to tears that guys had to get through, some of them so bad I just cant even believe they put themselves at such risk, knowingly.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

1010AD said:


> A lot followed his 500g protein a day protocol and did well i think.


That was not his idea, that was BigA on professional muscle.

And I oppose that idea out of shear common sense, and I could go into great detail how this probably is just bad math.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

onthebuild said:


> I take it it works well then?


The first ED drug ever used successfully.

You inject right into the penis using a needle.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, and thats the thing, some guys get fat on slin, some do not.
> 
> I would never ever use T3 for cutting, without the use of steroids, studies suggest that for every 3 pounds of weight lost, 1 of them will be muscle.
> 
> ...


Some people just want things too much, it's not good at all. They jump into the deep end without research or any knowledge of what they're doing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

however aus was not a sheep he did what he wanted regardless of anyone saying its too high .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some people just want things too much, it's not good at all. They jump into the deep end without research or any knowledge of what they're doing.


I Know a guy that was on for 8 years, he would take a month off once in a while, but the ester he used probably just cleared.

He had the lowest HDL of anyone the doctor saw at 5, he also had anxiety, high blood pressure, depression, then once he came off clean, he lost alot of size and went on those pro-hormone orals.

Dude did drink too, in fact so much he had some serious problems, then one day got pancreatitis and almost died, once he got over that, he did chill out some but then back on.

His hair is so thin, damn, for an Asian he had a super thick hair line.

He looked so damn good, but on the inside almost death.

So, I have seen some bad health issues with abuse, and it may just sneak up on you one day if you are not careful.

Again, I am not trying to sound like the low dose steroid police here, I cant think of one of us on this board that makes a living from the use of steroids.

He told me once that he could not get an erection, I asked him if he had small balls, he said "why do I need balls for?":lol:

I have known guys post cycle that could not get an erection with viagra, and porn, one dude said that he could have 20 hot chicks laying naked in front of him and he could not get an erection.

This is pretty common, but most guys wont throw themselves under the bus like that asking for help.

Heard of ED issues over a year later.

Sad, when you got the body of a god, yet cant perform.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> however aus was not a sheep he did what he wanted regardless of anyone saying its too high .


I agree, he did say that his body thrives on higher doses.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hackskii, I know what you mean it's a shame but I guess people just don't understand how serious things can be sometimes.

Matt.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I agree, he did say that his body thrives on higher doses.


i think guys like aus are good for practical research into steroids and peds due to him being open and honest and not melting at peer pressure from guys with better bodies saying less is more .

if less is truly enough then why is more better lol

ive not long finished a short cycle of what some would call crazy others would say its nothing and to me it`s about right , of course i wont go into detail lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> i think guys like aus are good for practical research into steroids and peds due to him being open and honest and not melting at peer pressure from guys with better bodies saying less is more .
> 
> if less is truly enough then why is more better lol
> 
> ive not long finished a short cycle of what some would call crazy others would say its nothing and to me it`s about right , of course i wont go into detail lol


I can only guess:lol:

I am not by any means at all picking on anyone, personal choice is well actually, personal choice. :lol:

I do not want guys to not post their amount of gear out of feeling they are over doing it.

We need honesty, and today is a good example of honesty, I will never ever fault anyone for doing anything stupid, I took almost every drug out there as to see its effects, even that PGE1 thing that made me poop so often I had ring around the fire, stupid of me.

Or getting mixed up on the dosing of MTII and having a beet red face after 20 minutes and all night erection.

Made the mistake of doubling the biggest dose of that, then down the road had black freckles that made me look like a middle eastern chap with blond hair and blue eyes.

One guy that had not seen me in a while said "what have you done to yourself?"mg:

There just needs to be a balance and that is a good thing.

Hey, I am not immune to stupidity, I gave my wife a 50mg prop shot once because she said my face looked oily and healthy. :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The main negative thing he was spouting was you HAVE to use 1mg adex everyday if you go over 500mg test.

Alot followed this an ended up with all sorts of problems mainly ED/ zero libido.

And what was it...200mg winny everyday mon-sat, then 100mg dbol on the Sunday lmao madness


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> The first ED drug ever used successfully.
> 
> You inject right into the penis using a needle.


It sure works alright! I had one bad injection experience with it though, pinned it fine no issue, 10 mins later my cock went like a boomerang pointing left, I thought that was it forever, was nearly in tears and everything! :lol:

Luckily after about 12 hours all was well again


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> The main negative thing he was spouting was you HAVE to use 1mg adex everyday if you go over 500mg test.
> 
> Alot followed this an ended up with all sorts of problems mainly ED/ zero libido.
> 
> And what was it...200mg winny everyday mon-sat, then 100mg dbol on the Sunday lmao madness


Have to agree on the adex! Caused me all sorts of crap until I decided to work my own dose out!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ian73 said:


> Him elvis and Bruce lee are gonna open a chippy :whistling:


Not me mate, I never got asked:tongue:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> The main negative thing he was spouting was you HAVE to use 1mg adex everyday if you go over 500mg test.
> 
> Alot followed this an ended up with all sorts of problems mainly ED/ zero libido.
> 
> And what was it...*200mg winny everyday mon-sat, then 100mg dbol on the Sunday lmao madness*


Doesn't sound to bad actually


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The main negative thing he was spouting was you HAVE to use 1mg adex everyday if you go over 500mg test.
> 
> Alot followed this an ended up with all sorts of problems mainly ED/ zero libido.
> 
> And what was it...200mg winny everyday mon-sat, then 100mg dbol on the Sunday lmao madness


Yeah that and his PCT recommendations...



Kimball said:


> Have to agree on the adex! Caused me all sorts of crap* until I decided to work my own dose out!*


Oh really! I seem to remember something about this! :laugh:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> It sure works alright! I had one bad injection experience with it though, pinned it fine no issue, 10 mins later my cock went like a boomerang pointing left, I thought that was it forever, was nearly in tears and everything! :lol:
> 
> Luckily after about 12 hours all was well again


picsornoboomerangcock :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> picsornoboomerangcock :lol:


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

He was so "pro chem" felt like he was on commission!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

1010AD said:


> A lot of newbs wouldn't even understand the stuff he use to post, most of the stuff was in medical terms. It was like speaking to a doctor with words that go right over your head.


Indeed which was great for more advanced members but not for impressionable youngsters which the board is rife with


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jux said:


> Why is this?


Because advising senior or advanced members on high dose cycles is fine but young people amongst the board still need to walk before they can run matey


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

That pic was in his profile here in his gallery last time i looked.



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Yes thats him, maybe an old pic? i mean the guys on 6g of gear a week!
> 
> Clubber Lang/ Papa Larazou our resident Hulks is like on half that and is HUGE compared to Aus


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> @onthebuild ran WC Test prop 200 with zero pip.... Now THAT is out of the ordinary as most describe it as injecting glass, myself included!


WC prop 200 is painless for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Don't forget you don't need estrogen either:lol:

That was suggested after I suggested it is necessary for gains, mood, libido, lipid profiles, so I just shut up and went away.

I liked the conversion of methyl-dihydro-testosterone how he ran the numbers, but sadly any steroid you attach something to changes the parent hormone.

Like suggesting methyltestosterone is the same as testosterone, it clearly is not the same, but then again, who am I to argue? :rolleye:

But in all seriousness I liked him, he did treat me with respect, and I do have respect for him, even if it sounds like I don't, I do.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I use it too mate, i used to dilute it before injecting but can now do it with no probs undiluted.



bigD29 said:


> WC prop 200 is painless for me


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> He was so "pro chem" felt like he was on commission!


I disagree mate, found that aus was the main UKM member for recommending BSI labs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you fcukers still slating him .


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

What happened to the rule about talking about members who aren't here to defend themselves ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Don't forget you don't need estrogen either:lol:
> 
> That was suggested after I suggested it is necessary for gains, mood, libido, lipid profiles, so I just shut up and went away.
> 
> ...


The main thing in my eyes about aus was that he gave good food for thought for the UKM members who have had years of aas use and years of knowledge. I mean it must be good to be able to talk in depth and hear new ideas on aas rather than put up with the constant questions regarding how to find sources, where do I inject and will it make my c0ck small. My experience and knowledge of aas is still small and growing so the vast majority of his posts went over my head, which isn't a bad thing. If those with limited understanding of steroid use and those with absolutely none weren't able to decipher the studies and posts then they would be unable to understand some of the cycles he was suggesting.

He was good for going to for advice at times and became the most talked about guy on here, iv seen more aus threads than zyzz ones in the past few months :lol: that on its own is pretty cool


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What happened to the rule about talking about members who aren't here to defend themselves ?


He isn't banned. He can log on any time he wants


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

gummyp said:


> He isn't banned. He can log on any time he wants


But he obviously cannot be bothered, and hasn't done for a long time. Yet threads about him pop up from time to time. I guess the witch hunt can continue then, cos that's all it is.

So much for promoting a friendly community.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

sh*t... is this still going on?!?!?!?

Ausbuilt isn't here or doesn't want to post anything else. END OF.... MOVE ALONG PLEASE, IT ISN'T THE END OF THE WORLD, just the end of probably one of the most overrated persons in the history of bodybuilding forums.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Aus is a top guy with one hell of a lot of knowledge.... In better nick than most on her..... He

More than likely left due to morons questioning him all the time and immature/ negative comments...

Btw aus is fine and from the pics I see on my news feed he's huge compare to that pic posted her


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I bet he still lurks on here.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

sawyer1 said:


> Aus is a top guy with one hell of a lot of knowledge.... In better nick than most on her..... He
> 
> More than likely left due to morons questioning him all the time and immature/ negative comments...
> 
> Btw aus is fine and from the pics I see on my news feed he's huge compare to that pic posted her


Being big using those absolutely silly amounts of gear isn't really so difficult with a half decent genetics.... However, you can look healthy, huge, ripped and be totally fcked up inside... Check Mike matrazzo before his heart condition (still alive).

My prep never got any close to gram of test a week and he was able to get a pro card, and compete with Coleman, Cutler, Hidetada, Ronny Rockel on the same stage...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Being big using those absolutely silly amounts of gear isn't really so difficult with a half decent genetics.... However, you can look healthy, huge, ripped and be totally fcked up inside... Check Mike matrazzo before his heart condition (still alive).
> 
> My prep never got any close to gram of test a week and he was able to get a pro card, and compete with Coleman, Cutler, Hidetada, Ronny Rockel on the same stage...


Got to remember people selling you training/prep will sometimes lie about dosages to make themselves look better. Would you still hire him if he said i smashed 4g pre comp.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This forum is changing.....for the worst.

Such a shame.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Got to remember people selling you training/prep will sometimes lie about dosages to make themselves look better. Would you still hire him if he said i smashed 4g pre comp.


True, and could be the case, but I honestly think he isn't lying to me about it. But considering I know some mates that are also working with him, and are improving insanely with dosages like 250mg test 100mg deca for 6 weeks...It makes me think he might be saying the truth about his cycles.

My prep's nutrition and training methods are something very different from what I was used to see and do.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> This forum is changing.....for the worst.
> 
> Such a shame.


In what way mate?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> In what way mate?


Pointless threads, pointless slagging off of people that have made a good contribution to the forum, whether or not people agree with him doesnt matter he's still helped a lot of us out and made this forum a better place. Now hes not around its slagging off time? Sad, really sad to see.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

What did aus build?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I quite liked the guy.... Definitely posted some interesting reading.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> In what way mate?


I know you didn't ask me but f*ck it.

It's just too much b*tching man.

Fair enough some members actually put up good points and in a respectful manner.

But others just want to jump on the bandwagon and start slating someone without valid points.

I'm all for a good debate and sharing of knowledge, and with this people disagree... That's life.

But it shouldn't end up turning UK-M into bodybuilding.com with people flaming each other for f*ck all.

Yes Aus used high doses and he knew his risks even if he may have played them down.

But anyone that will use gear at any dose coz they've been told to is an absolute moron.

But answering the question, it's going downhill as its becoming a place to flame/troll and witch hunt rather than the friendly place it was with great banter and info when I joined.

When I joined you posted a thread asking for help and you got it without being flamed for being new.

And as far as the whole Aus thing goes, I liked his posts and found them interesting and he seemed a nice guy.

Would I ever use his kind of doses? F*ck no!!!

But thats just my opinion though.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

sawyer1 said:


> Aus is a top guy with one hell of a lot of knowledge.... In better nick than most on her..... He
> 
> More than likely left due to morons questioning him all the time and immature/ negative comments...
> 
> *Btw aus is fine and from the pics I see on my news feed he's huge compare to that pic posted her*


Link to his FB mate if you dont mind, would like to see what Aus looks like now :thumbup1:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I know you didn't ask me but f*ck it.
> 
> It's just too much b*tching man.
> 
> ...


your dam right mate the banter before was better and under control now people are leaving less debates on gear/training more gen con and outing x y z which are good but have their place

a second what you say aus used to his own and a would never go doses that high each to their own! and he was a good contributing member noone jumped on him before apart from the mods now hes left and the mods are saying yes we knew it all along it seems every tom d1k and harry member is saying yes hes full of sh1t but wouldnt dare question him before


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

As if I read every page.

Tbf he owed no one **** all, he displayed a high level of research and understanding. I wouldn't know how accurate but his information seemed well thought through.

Likewise the guy is an absolute legend for making such an impression and seemed decent to talk to, always willing to help.

Can't help but think the guy had a lot of gunie (spelling) pigs and tested out many of his theories........ Fair play 

Shame he's gone he was gonna advise me once I got my bloods back  , no matter what people say he did have an understanding, never read his journals so speaking from my view on his comments made in random threads and pms.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fukin hell worse than a girls changing rooms in a secondary school!

Saying that im with AK on this one, aus was a good respected member who i spent a lot of time talking to and hes someone that had time for everyone.

So guys put your claws away, it aint pretty looking like a bunch of jealous idiots


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I actually liked Ausbuilts gung ho attitude to PED abuse and I loved reading his posts. Bloke was/is alpha as fcuk...

I mean take putting your 90yr old gran on DNP lol How rock and roll is that..? Legend!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Link to his FB mate if you dont mind, would like to see what Aus looks like now :thumbup1:


I managed to find it but all the pics are set to private, as in you can't see them without being a friend.

His picture is his old Avi from on here funnily enough.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> He was so "pro chem" felt like he was on commission!


Erm..... No he wasn't?!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Locked

Not going anywhere


----------

